# Intel Introduces Thunderbolt 3, Offering 40 Gb/s, DisplayPort And USB 3.1 Over USB Ty



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The new Thunderbolt 3 works over a USB Type-C connection, and with 40 Gb/s bandwidth. You'll be able to charge your laptop, drive two 4K displays at 60 Hz, and connect all your peripherals over one cable using a Thunderbolt 3 docking station.


More


----------

